
“Where does the hate for colleges come from?” - jseliger
https://jakeseliger.com/2018/02/23/where-does-the-hate-for-colleges-come-from/
======
tensor_rank_0
> At the same time, many if not most students contribute to the challenges by
> being almost totally uninterested in labor market signals or genuine
> learning;

Number one reason to attend college? It is an opportunity to move out without
having to support yourself.

